# Ferry Booked



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Ferry booked (thank you Tesco vouchers) for Friday 9th July returning the following Saturday. 

We have booked into a site in Wexford for the Friday evening, Saturday we are attending my brother-in-laws surprise 50th birthday party. 

From then we are free to roam!  

My wife has an elderly aunt just outside of Birr so that will be our first stop. We will be able to park up on her drive overnight. A visit to Birr castle then we are looking at heading towards Galway/Connemara as Ros has not been there since her childhood and has been nagging me to go with her.......her wish is my command! :wink: 

Despite being married to this mad Irish woman for over 23 years this is our first visit in the motorhome. We have regularly over the years travelled to Ireland, mainly doing our duty by visiting family, friends Weddings and funerals and the like. 

I would be grateful of any suggestion for camping/stopovers in the up and around the Galway coast. we then would like to drive the long coast road back toward the Rosslare ferry. I do not want to be too rigid with our movements but would like to stay safe and try not to miss any "Must see" attractions on our way. 

I do not mind a spot of wild camping when safe to do so or paying reasonable rates for a good site. :wink: 

Any recommendations would be welcome. 

Keith and Ros


----------



## Terrorgram (Jun 14, 2010)

http://www.e-camping-directory.com/ireland-campsite.asp

Try that, I don't think you can go wrong in the west. It's all beautiful. This is festival season too. I personally prefer Donegal (I lived there for 10 years), Sligo + Mayo. As they say, Good Luck!


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Renvle and that area is absolutely beautiful, and there are two campsites there. We wildcamped at the harbour in Renvyle.

The Garumna Islands in Connemara are lovely and remote. Linked by causeways. Lettermullan is the village to look for. We wildcamped there nearly four years ago, it was in the winter so don't know how busy it is in the summer.

Up beyond Carna, and Kilkieran is nice too. There is a campsite in Clifden that I have heard good things about. Haven't stayed there.

The closer to Galway city that you go, the less you will be able to wildcamp. 

Hope you have a great time. It's so beautiful over there and the weather has been great so far this week.

Ca


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the replys. :wink: 

We are off tomorrow. YIPPEE!! 

Just as a second thought on Ireland are there many places with free wifi? 

I do have my UK Vodaphone dongle that I guess will be rather expensive? 

Thanks


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Mc Donalds is the only place I can think of, there are galooodles of them in Ireland.
Have a great time.
Ca


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

yes DONT use your Vodafone dongle, I enquired about using one in Europe and was told £10 A DAY !!!! McD's is the cheaper option :roll: Enjoy ireland


----------

